# Negativ Punkte AoC



## Forenwriter (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo, nach den ganzen lobeshymnen würde mich mal interessieren was euch zB nicht gefällt! Bin selber noch am überlegen es zu kaufen daher das interesse. Keine sinnloses haten bitte! Obwohl ein paar subjektive Meinungen auch erwünscht sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ra6nar03k (26. Mai 2008)

haben wir nicht schon genug flamethreats hier


----------



## Blechdosenritter (26. Mai 2008)

sowas würde mic haber auch mal interessieren..... würd auch mal gerne eine normale kritische auseinandersetzung haben damit...


----------



## teroa (26. Mai 2008)

negatives willste mmh ok

1..absolut schlechte performence (lags,frames usw sogar mit hight end rechner)
2.ab lv 20 gibt es soweit wie ich es bisher gesehen habe keine sprachausgaben mehr (sobald mann die insel verläßt,vorher auf der insel ist alles vertont was einfach nur hammer ist und find ich richtig flair bringt)
3.zu wenig taschenplatz


----------



## ra6nar03k (26. Mai 2008)

dann lest folgende threats
WoW --- > AoC 
Der §Impressionen aus Hyborien"-Thread
Grafiksettings vergleich ultralow bis ultrahigh

btw ist ein threat mit nur negativen meinungen ist ja auch nicht sonder lich subjektiv


----------



## Headshrinker-VerloreneSeelen (26. Mai 2008)

also ich finde,das aoc nicht wirklich so pralle ist,wie man es vielleicht erwartet hat,ich zumindest.

angefangen von edlichen problemen mit sound und grafik sehe ich auch bei den eigentlichen kämpfen nicht den "geil" effekt,mich reißt es einfach nicht vom hocker.ständig hängt sich mein pc auf,das macht er sonst nie und ich zocke ne menge.egal welche einstellungen ich vornehme,das spiel zickt rum.

jetzt sagen einige wieder,ist halt nen neues game und es gibt halt probleme,ok da ist was dran,nur andererseits hat jeder 50 euro dafür gelöhnt und die folgekosten von 12,99 euro sind ja auch noch da.also wenn ich für was bezahle soll es doch zumindest einigermaßen laufen und das tut es nicht.wie auch schon andere geschrieben haben,die zudem recht gute pc´s haben,sind einfach sehr viele probleme vorhanden.


----------



## starfither (26. Mai 2008)

ohhhh man wieso suchen alle fehler in AOC -.-*

entweder man kauft es sich und spielt es in ruhe und macht sich sein eigenes bild oder man hat keine interesse an dem game und lässt es liegen.....




ich zu meinen teil habe vor releas auch viele heul themen gesehen "ahhh instanzen sind jaaaa soooo schlimm" oder "aoc kann mit wow nicht mithalten".... da dachte ich mir schon ob mir es gefallen würde habe es trotzdem gehollt und hey das game macht riesen fun!!!!! die instanzen finde ich echt super gemacht.... allgemein wird aoc einfach schlechter gemacht als es ist was ich sehr traurig finde man muss einfach mut haben zu neuen ideen und nicht immer auf gleicher leier rumreiten (siehe wow)


also wen interesse da ist einfach hollen und geniesen aber bitte nich nach 1 stunde aufgeben und sagen scheiss game!!!! MMO's brauchen eine zeit um sich daran zu gewöhnen und umzustellen


----------



## grimmgork (26. Mai 2008)

ich sehe das wie starfither, ich spiele zwar kein aoc (schlechter pc)aber mir gefällt auch die conan welt nicht unglaublich. Fakt ist aber das ihr das game nicht anhand von irgend ein paar posts in einem forum bewerten solltet (die meisten sind eh nur nachplapperer) testet es beinem kumpel oder trial key oder irgendwas.


----------



## arachnos (26. Mai 2008)

was ich schade finde ist "noch momentan" das chat system, es ist umständlicher jemanden anzuwispern, und auch.
das mit der vertonung stimmt aber wen funcom ganz hyborial vertonen würde brauchen ich mehr speicher auf meinem spielelaufwerk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auch die übersicht in der frindlist ist scheisse, gildenmember und freunde sind alle in einem fenster da finde ich das wow system viel besser auch mit dem chatten, sowie das gildenmanagment selber ränge vergeben ist noch beschränkt

direct x 10 ist nochnicht aktiv, ich würde gerne sehen wie aoc auf direct x 10 aussieht auf meinem pc.

aber den spielspass und das neue gelungene kampfsystem, sogar mit kolissionsabfrage, machen es mehr als genug.

jede quest hat eine geschichte.

ich bin froh zu aoc gegannen sein, gäste keys sind noch momentan deaktiviert, also bei kollege testen


----------



## Amorelian (26. Mai 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> negatives willste mmh ok
> 
> 1..absolut schlechte performence (lags,frames usw sogar mit hight end rechner)
> 2.ab lv 20 gibt es soweit wie ich es bisher gesehen habe keine sprachausgaben mehr (sobald mann die insel verläßt,vorher auf der insel ist alles vertont was einfach nur hammer ist und find ich richtig flair bringt)
> 3.zu wenig taschenplatz




Punkt 1: Kann ich absolut nicht zustimmen bzgl. schlechter framerate und lags selbst auf highend Rechnern, da ich mit folgenden Komponenten absolut keine Ruckler und meist recht hohe Framerates auf 1280x1024 4xAA + 16xAF habe:

Asus P5N-D (Rev 1.02G - BIOS 0402)
Intel Core2Duo E8400@3GHz
Netzteil ATX be quiet! Titan BQT Straight Power 650W ATX 2.2
Gainward 8800GT GS T2xD(Golden Sample) m. 1024MB DDR3 @650/1625/950
2x2048MB OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400/DDR2-800 XTC Titanium CL4
1000GB Samsung SpinPoint F1 32MB SATA II HD103UJ

Punkt 2: Ist sicherlich schade, aber eine komplette Vertonung zu erwarten wäre aus verschiedenen Gründen recht unrealistisch. Destiny Quests haben jedoch weiterhin Sprachausgabe und oft zeigen Questgeber Emotionen und lassen passende Laute zum Questtext hören (jedoch keine Sprachausgabe).

Punkt 3: Da stimme ich Dir zu, das ist im moment vor allem deshalb störend, da das Bankfach z. Zt. deaktiviert ist...


----------



## Anser (26. Mai 2008)

Headshrinker-VerloreneSeelen schrieb:


> also ich finde,das aoc nicht wirklich so pralle ist,wie man es vielleicht erwartet hat,ich zumindest.
> 
> angefangen von edlichen problemen mit sound und grafik sehe ich auch bei den eigentlichen kämpfen nicht den "geil" effekt,mich reißt es einfach nicht vom hocker.ständig hängt sich mein pc auf,das macht er sonst nie und ich zocke ne menge.egal welche einstellungen ich vornehme,das spiel zickt rum.
> 
> jetzt sagen einige wieder,ist halt nen neues game und es gibt halt probleme,ok da ist was dran,nur andererseits hat jeder 50 euro dafür gelöhnt und die folgekosten von 12,99 euro sind ja auch noch da.also wenn ich für was bezahle soll es doch zumindest einigermaßen laufen und das tut es nicht.wie auch schon andere geschrieben haben,die zudem recht gute pc´s haben,sind einfach sehr viele probleme vorhanden.





Oh man net flamen sondern den Jungs mal Zeit geben (heute 3 Tage nach Rel. erster Patch was will man mehr)
Und auf meinem Standart PC Läuft alles Ruckelfrei auf High.


----------



## sTereoType (26. Mai 2008)

entschuldige wenn ich das sage aber dieser thread entbehrt jedem sinn. wenn du nach "schlechten" sachen über ein spiel fragst wirst du das dann in purer subjektiver form bekommen. um sich selbst eine meine zu bildung sollte man immer zu erst selber anspielen. was ja mit den gästekeys bald möglich sein wird.
Diese frage ist in etwa so , als ob du einen kellner im restaurant fragst , ob das essen denn hier schmeckt (schon wirklich miterlebt^^)


----------



## Headshrinker-VerloreneSeelen (26. Mai 2008)

Anser schrieb:


> Oh man net flamen sondern den Jungs mal Zeit geben (heute 3 Tage nach Rel. erster Patch was will man mehr)
> Und auf meinem Standart PC Läuft alles Ruckelfrei auf High.




ich bin jetzt in 15 minuten 3 mal raus geflogen und wie schon gesagt,zeit haben die genug gehabt und geld kostet die sache doch auch,also habe ich auch ein recht meinen unmut hier los zu werden oder?


----------



## ra6nar03k (26. Mai 2008)

welchen dsl anbieter telekom oder 1&1?


----------



## Forenwriter (26. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> welchen dsl anbieter telekom oder 1&1?


Ähm warum?^^ Ich weiß du meinst nicht mich aber gibt es mit Telekom Probleme beim Spiel? (nutze telekom)


----------



## Headshrinker-VerloreneSeelen (26. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> welchen dsl anbieter telekom oder 1&1?




telekom!


----------



## ra6nar03k (26. Mai 2008)

ja liegt an der telekom nicht am soiel


----------



## Periculosus (26. Mai 2008)

grafik geht ok hat aber an und an starke schwächen

kollisions abfrage is fürn arsch versuch ma mit nem mount durch ne stadt zureiten ohne alle 5 meter an nem spieler npc zuhängen. (ein mammut oder nashorn sollte die normal leicht umrennen)
auch wenn meist eh fast keiner inner stadt is weil die ja x mal vorhanden is
man sieht nich in welcher stadt/land/ini instanz man gerade is
es nervt wenn man sich ma eben mit nem kumpel treffen will de aber inner anderen ini is.

am meisten nervt der chatkannal den man nicht ordenlich einstellen kann
ebenso gruppen eröffnen bzw. dann in der gruppe zureden und oben auf der minimap zu erkennen.

störend sind auch diese 2 zusatz aktionsleitsen die man nicht festmachen kann bzw. sich bei jedem rechtsklick um 90grad drehen

ab und an muss man über einen 10cm absatz springen

itemgleichheit wieso hab ich einen blauen lvl 20 stab der so auschaut wie grauer lvl 5 stab
geschweigen von der item vielfalt entweder droppt immer das gleiche oder wenn es zu einen passt kannste das dirket wegwerfen weil die stats minimal sind. ebenso oft sinnlose questbelohnugen.

warum startet jede klasse mit fast der gleichen ausrüstung bzw. attacken

wieso gibt es noch keine bank auktionshaus postsystem

die allgelobte sprachausgabe der questgeber hört ab lvl 20 auf dananch nervt es nur noch wenn die sachen sagen wie Aaarrrrrr mmhhhh grmmmmlll

für mich sinnlose talente wie klettern und co.

teile von items, quest, fähigkeiten auf english (ok is leicht patchbar)

merkwürdige sprung animation (als ob sich der char mir dem knie in dire fresse schlagen will)

immer wieder ladebalken (liegt wohl daran das es nich anders geht das game soll ja auch für die xbox rauskommen daher kann nich mehr werden)

pvp im moment sinnlos (obwohl pvp basiertes spiel)

bei jeden neuen char immer wieder die scheiß jungel quest keine alternative
kein händler im jungelgebiet um etwas vom müll zuverkaufen viel muss man wegwerfen obwohl eh geld magel herrscht.

kampfsystem naja wer sagt es unter scheide sich von anderen hust naja
mein dämologe drückt entweder 3 3 3 oder ma 6. die anderen wie babare mh naja die ersten 100 mobs ok aber dann wo isn der unterschied entweder drücke ich mal 4 2 2 2 oder dann eben ma 6 2 2 2 von dem her

quest mäßig auch nich anders wie die anderen games nur mit etwas mehr aufwand wie töte 50 hand der roten wächter oder sammel 30 häute etc. neben bei wirste von lvl 40igern becampt

dann die quest auswahl texte sind auch ziemlich sinnfrei da sie eh aus selbe hinaus laufen.

zum gelände oft verpserrt ein kleiner busch das weiterkommen und ab und an wirkt alles linear nicht wirklich offen.

zum blut im spiel naja schaut aus wie ketchup
und die enthauptung naja nich wirklich berauschend (da spielt man eher solder of fortune oder postal)

viele sagen warte ab auf das end content nur dieses ist ja noch nicht mal vorhanden es wird nur viel versprochen von funcom (so wie blizzard mit housing seit 3 jahren)


ok betrifft mich jetzt nich aber

probleme mit ati grafikkarten
probleme mit acc key
probleme damit viele ihr spiel noch nicht von fc erhalten haben
probleme mit ingame items wie mammut etc.
probleme mit starten des spiels error meldungen etc
probleme mit umschreiben von AE auf vollversiob


naja Bug of Conan is nichts ganzes und nix halbes 3 monate beta länger ok aber so isses in meinen augen nur wieder zack aufm markt werfen allein die pre order für 50 euro zuverticken is in meinen augen scheiße

es is kurz mal ne abwechslung nur weist es viele schwächen auf

edit:
die schleichfunktion beim schurken ist meiner meinung auch buggy gegner sehn einen meist sofort auch wenn man im schatten ist. und das aller bescheuerste is ja dieses kleine verwiemelte rauten förmige etwas was einen die sichtabrkeit anzeig also sowas an so ne stelle zu setzten is ja abartig sowas gehört ins sichtfeld und nich 4 x 4 pixel groß oben ins eck. und im pvp ist es auch sinnlos weil sobald sich der gegner vowärts bewegt kann man nicht mehr hinterrückst angreifen und bonus dmg machen weil man sictbar geworden is beim versuch anzugreifen.

ebenso sobald ein gruppen mitgleid infight is kann man sich nicht unsichtbar machen

noch auch ausm forum was mir nich soschnell eingefallen is
Großer Kritikpunkt ist das Questdesign. Nicht nur das zahlreiche Quests wegen Bugs nicht funktionieren, sondern auch das man keine klare Linie hat wie/wo man zu questen hat. Klar sollen wir, die Spieler die Möglichkeit haben frei zu entscheiden, dennoch sollte man immer eine Richtung vorgeben so das ein ständiges voran kommen gewährleistet ist.

Dann, eine weitere große Schwäche die ich bis jetzt sehe ist das Gruppenspiel. Das Gruppenspiel ist nur ein wildes Durcheinander welches kaum zu koordinieren ist. Dazu kommt dann noch das extrem nervige wechseln der Instanz. Ist auch immer ganz toll wenn man bereits am Treffpunkt ist, merkt das man sich in der falschen Instanz befindet und nochal laufen kann.

Dann lässt sich das Spiel jederzeit "austricksen". Beispiel: Ich muss zu Punkt X. Der Weg zu Punkt X ist durch viele Mobs gesichert. Macht aber alles nichts, man kann ja einfach den Wasserfall hochschimmen. Oder man will irgendwo einen Quest abgeben, aber keine Lust sich durch den Trash zu kloppen. Einfach in die nähe des Wiederbelebungspunkt gehen (ist ja meistens einer in der Nähe) und die Instanz wechseln, wolla ich bin da :-)

Stichwort Wasser, Wasser ist in AOC als grundsätzliche Aggroreset zu sehen denn die Mobs können nicht schwimmen. Wenn es eng wird einfach mal einen Sprung ins kalte nass und gut ist. Ebenso einfach lässt sich das langwierige laufen einfach umgehen um Quests abzugeben. Man greift einfach einen beliebigen Spieler an, bzw. bittet ihn das man umgehauen wird. Macht ja auch Sinn, eine PVP Niederlage hat keinen Schwächungsgrabstein zur Folge und man kann sich den nächsten Spawnpunkt aussuchen.

Überhaupt, das ganze sterbe Prinzip ist ziemlich für die Tonne. Denn läuft man einem Highchar oder eine Gruppe über den Weg die... sagen wir nicht wohlwollend sind wird man vorerst das Questgebiet nicht erreichen können. Bitte jetzt keine Posts wegen PVP Server etc., das ist ein wirkliches Problem. Eigentlich möchte ich vergleiche vermeiden, aber das macht der Genre Primus deutlich besser. Denn durch das Geistwandeln wird man nicht ganz zurück geworfen sondern ist wieder in etwa an der selbe stelle und muss sich nicht wieder durch den Respawn schnetzeln. ich hoffe es ist rübergekommen was ich meine. Seht das mal mit Hinsicht auf die Raids. Sterb dich durch bis du bei uns bist wird es nicht geben. Könnte also heißen das ein ganzer Schlachtzug warten muss.

Questen innerhalb einer Gruppe ist auch ein Alptraum. Warum zählen Ereignisse (zerstören von irgendwas etc.) die man mit einer Gruppe macht nur für einen einzelnen Spieler? Auch wenn ein Mitspieler stirbt und keiner da ist der ihn wiederbeleben kann droht die ganze Gruppe zu kippen. Je nach dem wie weit man ist muss man erst den ganzen Trash zurück weghauen, den Spieler aufgabeln und wieder zurück.

AOC ist ein gutes spiel, aber kein Überragendes. Das Spielprinzip ist ähnlich wie bei der Konkurrenz - nix neues im Norden würd ich sagen Das Kampfsystem ist ja ganz lustig, aber wenn man mal die ersten 30 Level gespielt hat auch nix neues mehr. Die Fatalities sind auch nur am Anfang lustig. Überhaupt hat man dadurch eigentlich nur Nachteile, denn die Hinrichtung dauert ja einige Sekunden, in der Zeit prügelt der Rest der Mobgruppe munter weiter. Ähnlich auch wenn man mit einem NPC agiert und von einem PVP Spieler umgeholzt wird. Das ich umgeholzt werde ist in diesem Fall nicht das Problem. Aber ich hatte keine Chance dem was dagegen zu setzen da ich ja mit dem NPC beschäftig war.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (26. Mai 2008)

starfither schrieb:


> entweder man kauft es sich und spielt es in ruhe und macht sich sein eigenes bild oder man hat keine interesse an dem game und lässt es liegen.....



Es ist durchaus legetim nach den Stärken und Schwächen eines Games zu fragen ,bevor man 50 Euro plus Folgekosten berappt. Und nach etlichen "Conan is cool" Freds verschafft einem ein Kritik Fred vlt auch ein paar Einsichten die vorher fehlten. Solange die Kommentare hier sachlich bleiben jedenfalls. 

lg Ruffy


----------



## Duncon (26. Mai 2008)

Ist ja mal wieder ein geiler Thread.

Nun kommen alle die WoW bis zum Vergasen spielen wieder zur Rede.....

Hey Comicgrafik ist out. Age of Conan ist derzeit das beste Onlinegame.

Viele die WoW an den Nagel gehängt haben kommen mit der Oberfläche nicht klar,
weil man hier denken muss. WoW ist echt ein Kinderspiel dagegen. Endlich mal ein
Game wo man im Kampf auch mitdenken muss, wo man und wann man Schaden macht, 
wo Gegner blocken können und man selber auch gezielt blocken kann.

An die Nörgler mit dem Support etc. Wie war es bei WoW? War der anfangs besser?

Nein, andauern schmierten Server ab. Man denke nur mal an die ersten Tage / Wochen nach der 
Burning Crussadeeinführung. Grausam. Also daher denke ich kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass
es Bugs gibt, die man auch ausbessert und nicht wie bei WoW wo die nicht mal mit offenen Karten spielen
und den User dumm sterben lassen. 

Ich freue mich total auf das Game, konnte beim Bekannten erste Eindrücke gewinnen und
finde es im Großen und Ganzen ein gelungendes Paket.

Wer damit klar kommt der spielt es, wer nicht, der wechselt halt wieder zu WoW mit der Comicgrafik.

Gibt doch dem Entwickler einfach die Zeit Fehler zu beseitigen und nörgelt nicht immer alles so runter.


----------



## ra6nar03k (26. Mai 2008)

geh wow spielen


----------



## Headshrinker-VerloreneSeelen (26. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> ja liegt an der telekom nicht am soiel




also das kann ich nun nicht verstehen,das es an der telekom liegen soll,eher wohl das aoc ein problem mit der telekom hat und nicht anders herum,denn mit anderen games hatte ich noch nie probs trotz telekom


bin übrigens soeben zum 4. mal in einer halben stunde abgeschmiert,das ist absolut inakzeptabel.


----------



## ra6nar03k (26. Mai 2008)

Headshrinker-VerloreneSeelen schrieb:


> also das kann ich nun nicht verstehen,das es an der telekom liegen soll,eher wohl das aoc ein problem mit der telekom hat und nicht anders herum,denn mit anderen games hatte ich noch nie probs trotz telekom
> bin übrigens soeben zum 4. mal in einer halben stunde abgeschmiert,das ist absolut inakzeptabel.



nein es gab nie probs zwischen wow un der telekom. meines wissens gibt es eine kompletten deutschen realmpool der für telekomkunden nicht spielbar ist und funcom hat sich nicht um die internet infrastruktur in deutschland zu kümmern


----------



## Mive (26. Mai 2008)

Das mit den Wiederbelebungspunkten fand ich schon bei HdRO kacke.
Da kämpft man sich stundenlang durch Carn Dum,  ich (Barde) sterbe und durch den ganzen Respawn
kann die ganze Gruppe zurück kommen und sich einmal zurück und wieder nach vorn kämpfen.
Das hat letztlich dazu geführt das ich mit HdRO aufgehört habe.


----------



## Mive (26. Mai 2008)

@Duncan

Die ersten 20 level (Tortage) sind wirklich gut, danach flacht das Spiel aber
zur Zeit erheblich ab.

Ich persönlich gebe dem Spiel 3 Monate, mal sehen wie es dann ist.


----------



## Headshrinker-VerloreneSeelen (26. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> nein es gab nie probs zwischen wow un der telekom. meines wissens gibt es eine kompletten deutschen realmpool der für telekomkunden nicht spielbar ist und funcom hat sich nicht um die internet infrastruktur in deutschland zu kümmern




keine ahnung obs so nen server bei wow gibt,aber fakt ist doch das die telekom deutschlands größter inet anbieter ist und dann sollte ein spielehersteller auch gewährleisten das dieses game in dem land läuft.

ständig schmiert das spiel oder sogar der ganze rechner ab


----------



## MF2888 (26. Mai 2008)

ALso ich fand die ersten 20 Lvl nervig, jetz wo ich im Conall Tal bin machts viel mehr spaß.


----------



## Amorelian (26. Mai 2008)

Puh ich fasse mal zusammen:

- Wer ein simple zu bedienendes Spiel sucht, bei dem man nebenher ruhig halb afk andere Dinge tun kann, welches Teletubbie ähnliche Klassen wie Gnome und kunterbunte Bonbongrafik bietet, was dafür mittlerweile aber auch recht bugfrei ist, der sollte WoW spielen.

- Wer mal in eine noch nicht so abgelutschte Szenerie mit guter Grafik, guter Soundkullisse, einer anspruchsvolleren Game Mechanik eintauchen möchte, der sollte auf jeden Fall mal testen, wie AoC auf seinem Rechner läuft. Mit einem Rechner, auf dem AoC flüssig läuft, macht mir persönlich das Spiel bei weitem mehr Spaß, als alles was sonst in den letzten vier bis fünf Jahren an MMORPGs auf dem Markt erschienen ist.

Das war jetzt natürlich eine völlig objektive Zusammenfassung, ähnlich objektiv, wie das was Periculosus sich aus den Fingern gesaugt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## gessler (26. Mai 2008)

alle die motzen haben eh n scheissrechner weil sie arbeitslos sind und sich nur wow-hardware leisten können - der pure neid. auf nem guten rechner macht das spiel spass mit 1680er auflösung und 80fps

ich zock genau darum aoc weil sich die kiddideppen mit ihrem taschengeld kein richtigen rechner leisten können. wär aoc nur englisch wärs noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taynted (26. Mai 2008)

Periculosus schrieb:


> Überhaupt, das ganze sterbe Prinzip ist ziemlich für die Tonne. Denn läuft man einem Highchar oder eine Gruppe über den Weg die... sagen wir nicht wohlwollend sind wird man vorerst das Questgebiet nicht erreichen können. Bitte jetzt keine Posts wegen PVP Server etc., das ist ein wirkliches Problem. Eigentlich möchte ich vergleiche vermeiden, aber das macht der Genre Primus deutlich besser. Denn durch das Geistwandeln wird man nicht ganz zurück geworfen sondern ist wieder in etwa an der selbe stelle und muss sich nicht wieder durch den Respawn schnetzeln. ich hoffe es ist rübergekommen was ich meine. Seht das mal mit Hinsicht auf die Raids. Sterb dich durch bis du bei uns bist wird es nicht geben. Könnte also heißen das ein ganzer Schlachtzug warten muss.



du weist aber schon das es laut funcom sogut wie keinen respawn in raid instanzen gibt?


----------



## Periculosus (26. Mai 2008)

Taynted schrieb:


> du weist aber schon das es laut funcom sogut wie keinen respawn in raid instanzen gibt?



du weist auch das ich diesen text nur aus einem anderen forum übernommen habe  da dieser stimmt

respawn gibt es aber und wenn man in gebieten is wo man noch nicht jeden friedhof gefuden hat darf man schonmal 1400 meter laufen bis dahin haste respawn

und um dich noch ma Ironisch zutreffen 

das beste respawn beispiel sind ja quest gegenstände die ma eben 5 mins brauchen bis sie wieder respawnen besonders in 5 er gruppen lustig wenn 5 leute 5x 5 mins warten also 25 mins wegen 1 item


----------



## Amorelian (26. Mai 2008)

Periculosus schrieb:


> du weist auch das ich diesen text nur aus einem anderen forum übernommen habe  da dieser stimmt
> 
> respawn gibt es aber und wenn man in gebieten is wo man noch nicht jeden friedhof gefuden hat darf man schonmal 1400 meter laufen bis dahin haste respawn
> 
> ...



Ich habe heute in einem Forum gelesen, dass morgen die Welt untergeht, mir wurde von mehreren Leuten in diesem Forum bestätigt, dass diese Aussage absolut zuverlässig sei.

Ich denke damit hat sich dieser Thread dann eh erledigt, da wir uns dann ja keine Gedanken mehr darüber machen brauchen, wie gut oder schlecht AoC ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Sprigg (26. Mai 2008)

@ra6nar03k

BEvor du deinen Gott der Götter so dolle verteidigst, geh nochmal zur Schule lerne den Unterschied zwischen Subjektiv und Objekt bzgl. Argumentationen, Diskussionen ect..
Du laberst die Leute zum Teil dumm an, schreibst dann was von subjektiv hier und objektiv da, aber kennst selber nicht mal den Unterschied.


MFg Spriggi


----------



## ra6nar03k (26. Mai 2008)

du kannst mir glauben das mir der unterschied zwischen objecktiv und subjektiv sehr wohl bekannt ich aber wenn nur schlecht meinungen weitergeben soll dann entspricht das leider nicht mal mehr einer subjektiven meinung da ich davon ausgehe das selbst wenn man das spiel schlecht findet man auch positive dinge hat die hier aber anscheinend nicht gefragt sind.


----------



## Feryn (26. Mai 2008)

gessler schrieb:


> alle die motzen haben eh n scheissrechner weil sie arbeitslos sind und sich nur wow-hardware leisten können - der pure neid. auf nem guten rechner macht das spiel spass mit 1680er auflösung und 80fps
> 
> ich zock genau darum aoc weil sich die kiddideppen mit ihrem taschengeld kein richtigen rechner leisten können. wär aoc nur englisch wärs noch besser
> 
> ...



Und wir alle Lieben dich du mein All so schwer arbeitender PC Gott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (26. Mai 2008)

> alle die motzen haben eh n scheissrechner weil sie arbeitslos sind und sich nur wow-hardware leisten können - der pure neid. auf nem guten rechner macht das spiel spass mit 1680er auflösung und 80fps



Oh mann, Du bist so'n Schwachmat. Du bist ja eh der große Checker, hast alles, bist bestimmt stolz und freust Dich'n Arsch ab oder? Mutti zahlt ja. Kind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erstens soll jeder das spielen was er möchte, scheißegal ob man jetzt WoW, AoC oder was anderes spielt.

Das dieses Spiel seine Macken und Nachteile hat, war von anfang an klar. Kein Spiel läuft reibungslos in den ersten paar Wochen. Deswegen denke ich das man diesen Mimimi Fred schließen und den Entwicklern mal ein wenig mehr Zeit geben kann, um AoC zu perfektionieren.

Und alle die jetzt über WoW herziehen: Erst zig 70er hochspielen und raiden was das Zeug hält und dann, nachdem man rüber gewechselt ist, drüber ablästern. Ouh mann xD

Und ja, ich bin ein WoW Spieler und nein ich bin kein Flamer Kiddy. Ich werde dem Game auch mal ein wenig beachtung schenken. Ob ich jetzt ganz zu AoC wechseln werde, ist unwahrscheinlich. Aber man soll niemals nie sagen ^^

In diesem Sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (26. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> du kannst mir glauben das mir der unterschied zwischen objecktiv und subjektiv sehr wohl bekannt ich aber wenn nur schlecht meinungen weitergeben soll dann entspricht das leider nicht mal mehr einer subjektiven meinung da ich davon ausgehe das selbst wenn man das spiel schlecht findet man auch positive dinge hat die hier aber anscheinend nicht gefragt sind.




subjektiv = vom Subjekt - von sich selbst aus gesehen - damit einseitig
objektiv = vom Objekt - von der sache aus gesehen - damit ausgewogen und neutral

subjektiv finde ich rosa eine schwule farbe, objektiv gesehen haben farben keine sexualität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Thread der nur negativ ist, ist somit voller subjektiver Eindrücke und nicht ausgewogen oder neutral

Du sagst ständig subjektiv wenn du objektiv meinst. Ist mir jetzt in 3 Threads aufgefallen. 
Nur ein Hinweis, kein Angriff.


----------



## Badrobot (26. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> du kannst mir glauben das mir der unterschied zwischen objecktiv und subjektiv sehr wohl bekannt ich aber wenn nur schlecht meinungen weitergeben soll dann entspricht das leider nicht mal mehr einer subjektiven meinung da ich davon ausgehe das selbst wenn man das spiel schlecht findet man auch positive dinge hat die hier aber anscheinend nicht gefragt sind.



der Punkt am Ende ist nicht ganz so wichtig, aber ein paar Punkte und Kommas im Text tragen manchmal zur Lesbarkeit bei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und die lags bei Telekom Kunden liegen außerhalb des Einflußbereiches von Funcom oder Blizzard. Aber die T-Com ist eh ein Mafiaverein. Wer dort Kunde ist, ist selber Schuld. Wer nicht anders kann - mein Beileid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jinntao (26. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> du kannst mir glauben das mir der unterschied zwischen objecktiv und subjektiv sehr wohl bekannt ich aber wenn nur schlecht meinungen weitergeben soll dann entspricht das leider nicht mal mehr einer subjektiven meinung da ich davon ausgehe das selbst wenn man das spiel schlecht findet man auch positive dinge hat die hier aber anscheinend nicht gefragt sind.



Meinungen zum Thema "Negativ Punkte AoC" sind deshalb nicht mehr subjektiv? Wieso das? Wenn schlechte Seiten des Spiels erfragt werden, schilderst du doch auch nur deine (subjektive) Meinung. Und natürlich kannst du Aspekte gut finden, die sind hier nur nicht gefragt!?


----------



## Tarienna (26. Mai 2008)

Headshrinker-VerloreneSeelen schrieb:


> also das kann ich nun nicht verstehen,das es an der telekom liegen soll,eher wohl das aoc ein problem mit der telekom hat und nicht anders herum,denn mit anderen games hatte ich noch nie probs trotz telekom
> bin übrigens soeben zum 4. mal in einer halben stunde abgeschmiert,das ist absolut inakzeptabel.



Doch das gab es schon mal, da hat die Telekom nicht  mit Telios (Blizzard Provider) harmoniert. Kunden die einen anderen Anbieter als Telekom & Partner hatten, hatten damals in WOW keine Probleme. Und das weiß ich noch aus eigener Leidvoller Erfahrung als Telekomkunde


----------



## Sprigg (26. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> subjektiv = vom Subjekt - von sich selbst aus gesehen - damit einseitig
> objektiv = vom Objekt - von der sache aus gesehen - damit ausgewogen und neutral
> 
> subjektiv finde ich rosa eine schwule farbe, objektiv gesehen haben farben keine sexualität
> ...



Ich danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.....sonst hätte ich nochmal ne Stunde Unterrricht geben müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headshrinker-VerloreneSeelen (26. Mai 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Oh mann, Du bist so'n Schwachmat. Du bist ja eh der große Checker, hast alles, bist bestimmt stolz und freust Dich'n Arsch ab oder? Mutti zahlt ja. Kind!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/sign


----------



## Teugen (26. Mai 2008)

gessler schrieb:


> alle die motzen haben eh n scheissrechner weil sie arbeitslos sind und sich nur wow-hardware leisten können - der pure neid. auf nem guten rechner macht das spiel spass mit 1680er auflösung und 80fps
> 
> ich zock genau darum aoc weil sich die kiddideppen mit ihrem taschengeld kein richtigen rechner leisten können. wär aoc nur englisch wärs noch besser
> 
> ...



Erfahrungsgemäß sind Leute mit solchen Aussagen meißtens die Leute, die sich alles auf Pump kaufen, damit sie mal den dicken Max markieren können.

AoC kann durchaus eine Perle werden, wenn die extrem hohe Anzahl an Bugs und Designschnitzern ausgebügelt werden.

Momentan würde ich das Spiel niemanden empfehlen um eine bezahlte Alpha-Beta zu erleben. In 6 Monaten bei entsprechenden Patches wird AoC bestimmt sehr schön spielbar sein, aber bis dahin heißt es erstmal abwarten und beobachten.

Schaun wir mal wieviele Abonenten AoC noch hat nach den 30 Freitagen. Die Kunst ist nciht der große Abverkauf durch vollmundige Versprechen, welche nicht eingehalten wurden. Die Kunst wird es sein sich einen treuen Abonentenstamm aufzubauen, der regelmäßig Geld in die Kassen spült. Aber mit dieser Funktionalität die momentan bei AoC gegeben ist sehe ich da eher schwarz.

Die Frage wird auch sein, kann sich AoC eine 6 monatige Nachentwicklung leisten bis es "reif" ist. In 6 Monaten stehen noch ganz andere Konkurenten auf der Matte, die um die Abogebühren buhlen werden.


----------



## Ruhrprinz (26. Mai 2008)

Wie schön: es ist doch wie immer: kaum ist ein threat länger als 1 seite fängt das zicken an.. achja.. schönes web2.0.

aber zurück zum thema.

ich hab mein wow account auch wegen aoc gekündigt (braucht jemand 1000 erfarmte goldstücke?). Ich mag das setting, ich mag das leveln und auch die grafik.
Stören tut mich bisher, dass die chat-optionen so unflexibel sind; es keine richtigen emotes gibt; die friedhöfe so weit weg sind; die questen teilweise viel zu leicht sind, auch bei boss (lach) gegnern. 
Letzendlich ist es "just another onlinegame". 
wow hat viele spieler und tolle ideen, die das ganze genre inspiriert haben (positiv wie negativ).
aber aoc mit wow zu vergleichen ist nicht ganz leicht.  Das ich aber in azaroth schon erfahrung gesammelt habe, hat mir in hyboria nicht weh getan, im gegenteil.
Ich bleib bei aoc. (bis war kommt...)

euer friedward.


----------



## Kryos (26. Mai 2008)

Ruhrprinz schrieb:


> Stören tut mich bisher, dass die chat-optionen so unflexibel sind; es keine richtigen emotes gibt;



/emote [tab]

OMG - mehr emotes als WoW hatte und alle animiert!


----------



## frozentires (26. Mai 2008)

gessler schrieb:


> alle die motzen haben eh n scheissrechner weil sie arbeitslos sind und sich nur wow-hardware leisten können - der pure neid. auf nem guten rechner macht das spiel spass mit 1680er auflösung und 80fps
> 
> ich zock genau darum aoc weil sich die kiddideppen mit ihrem taschengeld kein richtigen rechner leisten können.






mhh 1680er auflösung 80 fps...  zockst bestimmt auf low oder ? 

ich hab sogar ruckler und fps drops und es liegt nicht am system

Q9550
4gig
790i Ultra SLI
9800gx2 



> wär aoc nur englisch wärs noch besser



ich sag nur uk version 

also mach hier nicht ein auf dicke hose ok .. bist sicher so nen kiddydepp 


aber AoC ist schon sehr sehr geil gemacht ... hat zwar noch viele bugs aber wayne welche game hat die nicht...


----------



## Hellgoth (26. Mai 2008)

@ Periculosus: 

endlich mal jemand der das eigentliche thema des threats verstanden hat und nicht nur am rumflamen is ala ,geh doch wow spielen, oder ,wenns euch net gefällt spielts net,! ausserordentlich die fehler beschrieben, die dieses spiel zurzeit hat! lob von mir

gruß


----------



## Badrobot (26. Mai 2008)

Teugen schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß sind Leute mit solchen Aussagen meißtens die Leute, die sich alles auf Pump kaufen, damit sie mal den dicken Max markieren können.
> 
> AoC kann durchaus eine Perle werden, wenn die extrem hohe Anzahl an Bugs und Designschnitzern ausgebügelt werden.
> 
> ...



/sign

Das Spiel hat(te) wirklich eine menge Potential. Ich versteh nicht warum man nach 5 Jahren kein vernüftiges Interface bieten kann. Gerad das Interface ist doch wohl technisch nicht so Aufwendig und muss auch nicht während der Entwicklung ständig redesigned werden... schade schade

Hab mir AoC auch geholt. Werde aber wohl bei WoW bleiben, weil meine Frau auf die quietschbunte Grafik steht und ich lieber mit ihr zusammen Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (26. Mai 2008)

Grafik:  Teilweise zu überfrachtet (verkrampfter Versuch "realistisch" zu sein) zu viel Nebeleffekte (für meinen Geschmack)

Gameplay: alles schon mal da gewesen. Nur mir ist das zu langweilig auf Dauer, da spiele ich lieber einen weiteren Char auf WoW auf 70. Töte X Piraten, töte Y Piraten, sammle X Gegenstände von Piraten (die es einem natürlich nicht freiwillig geben - also töten) _Was übrigens gut ist, sind die Pfeile auf der Karte die einem in etwa den Weg zeigen. _
Dann bleibt man recht oft an kleinen Kanten im Fußboden oder an Pflanzen hängen.

Performance: wie schon andere geschrieben haben, teilweise sehr stark schwankende Latenzen mit entsprechenden Lags die auch mal tödlich Enden können. Verzögerungen in der Grafik und im Bildaufbau (auch auf einem High-End PC) und die Community....

.. mal was dazu:

Leute fragt nicht JEDEN SCHEISS im "Spielfeld" Kanal (z.B. "wie klettere ich?" - und das OBWOHL beim ersten Mal das Tutorial links aufklappt und es einem HAARKLEIN erklärt) und bitte Leute antwortet nicht JEDES MAL DRAUF MIT "RTFM  (für die Unwissenden "Read the fu**ing Manual - lies das ***** Handbuch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Ich habe nach 2 Stunden den Channel raus genommen, es war unerträglich - aber von beiden Seiten.

Also die ersten Momente in WoW waren für mich beeindruckender und das Spiel lief wesentlich runder _(ich rede hier von den ersten Wochen nach Release)_ und die Leute waren netter _(auf jeden Fall auf meinem Server)_

Und bitte wo ist der "ab 18" Content ?  Das bisschen Blut und mal ein Kopf ab ? Ich will endlich mal eine der Damen des horizontalen Gewerbes in die Horizontale bringen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maethoril (26. Mai 2008)

gessler schrieb:


> alle die motzen haben eh n scheissrechner weil sie arbeitslos sind und sich nur wow-hardware leisten können - der pure neid. auf nem guten rechner macht das spiel spass mit 1680er auflösung und 80fps
> 
> ich zock genau darum aoc weil sich die kiddideppen mit ihrem taschengeld kein richtigen rechner leisten können. wär aoc nur englisch wärs noch besser
> 
> ...



DU redest von "Kiddiedeppen"? Du solltest Dich mal hören bzw. lesen. Dein Post qualifiziert Dich für die "ich bin 14, will's (darf's) aber nicht zugeben"-Fraktion. Ich kenne viele "Kiddies", die sich gewählter ausdrücken als Du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und nun zum eigentlichen Thema:

* die Kollisionsabfrage ist wie angesprochen eine nette Idee, aber sie hat auch Nachteile - das Reiten oder Laufen durch Staädte wurde schon angesprochen. Und wie oft ich schon an einem Minibusch oder einem Grasbüschel hängen geblieben bin, kann ich gar nicht mehr zählen

* der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist teilweise recht happig - was natürlich einige Leute abschrecken wird. Ob das aber nur die unerwünschten "Kiddies" sein werden, sei dahingestellt

* die oben erwähnten technischen Probleme (die auch ich habe: trotz aller möglichen Versuche startet AoC manchmal, manchmal auch nicht - tendenziell eher nicht. Oft bleibt das Spiel auch in einem Ladebildschirm hängen,.......).

* Das Interfacedesign ist grottig, da sollten die Entwickler nachlegen. Bei den ersten Custom Interfaces sieht man, in welche Richtung das etwa gehen kann.

AoC ist sicher ein Spiel mit viel Potential, aber ein verlängerter Betatest hätte AoC gut getan. An der Performance wird noch gefeilt werden, da habe ich kein Problem damit (Schneesturm hat's vorgemacht), andere Fehler(chen) sollten mit dem Release eines Spieles einfach ausgemerzt sein. Ich werde nach den freien 30 Tagen erstmal wieder eine Pause einlegen und dem Spiel in einem halben Jahr noch mal eine Chance geben.

In dieser Zeit spiele ich WOW (los, steinigt mich dafür - genau diejenigen, die hier am lautesten "sch... WOW-Fanboys schreien, lassen keine Kritik an AoC zu. Schade eigentlich.) und levele zur Abwechslung einen Taurenschami auf 70.

---- Just my 2 cents --------


----------



## stefan@ingrimm (26. Mai 2008)

Richtig 
Spiele seid dem Early Access.

Die Server laufen gut, bisher noch kein Disco gehabt.
Latenz als 1und1 spieler ist in den letzten Tagen viel besser geworden.
Der Provider von Funcom Level3 benutzt anscheinend noch Ports die die Telecom bremst..
Aber das klärt Funcom und Level3 für uns schon noch.

Grafik ist der absolute überhammer und das sogar zzt ohne dx10.
Kampf ist endlich mal fordernd. Nix mehr mit chatten im kampf oder im Raid... da ist Arbeit angesagt.
Jeder char hat andere Fatalitys damit macht es viel mehr spaß auch mal zu twinken.
Lustig wenn man auf lvl 5 große Augen bekommt wenn nach einem "Feuerball" dem gegner das Fleisch von den Knochen brennt und er net einfach umfällt.

Atmosphäre top... 
Gestern die Grundsteinlegung der Gildenstadt gehabt... superschönes Event gewesen.

Nicht fragen wie es ist... 
Testaccount oder kaufen... reinschauen... selbst beurteilen.

PS: AOC @1680 8x und Full Details
mit Intel DC 2,66 8800GT 4GB Ram @Vista64
Bei 29-60FPS je nachdem


----------



## Netskater (26. Mai 2008)

> alle die motzen haben eh n scheissrechner weil sie arbeitslos sind und sich nur wow-hardware leisten können - der pure neid. auf nem guten rechner macht das spiel spass mit 1680er auflösung und 80fps
> 
> ich zock genau darum aoc weil sich die kiddideppen mit ihrem taschengeld kein richtigen rechner leisten können. wär aoc nur englisch wärs noch besser



Du hast es gecheckt, es gibt immer einen der reicher ist an Geld oder IQ.

Such Dir einfach einfach etwas aus, ich bezweifele aber, das Du in einem von beiden Dingen zur Top Ten gehörts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-------------------------------

> WoW war nicht anders

Blödsinn, Schneefluch ist bei all ihren Produkten technisch ausgereift bis Top. Es gab mal lags nach Monaten im Spiel..diese entstanden durch Knotenpunkte von Telefonanbieter..die anderen waren maximal minimal bis simple clientseitig. Auch die Grafik wurde bewußt so gewählt um ein möglichst breites Spektrum an Pc`s zu erreichen...wie die flamer ja nun wissen..ERFOLGREICH (ich bin kein Schneefluchfan, aber das muss man ihnen lassen) Am ersten WoW Starttag lieben bei mir immer 40-80 Spieler im Bildschirm rum 0 Lag.......wer anders hat das mal erreicht? 

--------------------------------

> gebe das Spiel 3 Monate

Ich find nicht mal Weg zu einem Forum von AoC, ich weiß nur..war aufgrund von Protesten auch der Beta-Spieler plötlich nicht mehr erreichbar.....*OH WUNDER!*

Ich finde die toleranten Spieler gut...aber Lüge 1 gb Ram, 128 Graka, Cpu irgendwas....
In Aqualionen wirds unspielbar und ich glaub nicht das die das on the fly ebend verbessern können, ich sackte von ping 35 auf teilweise ping 10 k ab und auch bei guten ping von 40 fps auf 7 fps.

Ok, ich hab nicht den besten Rechner, aber es liegt auf der Hand das das Restgebiet nach Tortage nicht wirklich fertiggestellt wurde (npc sprechen englisch, wenn sie denn überhaupt sprechen usw)
Beta-Tester sagen mir, 1 Jahr hätt es noch gebrauch...ok ..ich kanns ja nicht beurteilen...aber es soll wohl stimmen.

Funcom hat gesiegt, 1 Mil. Spieler mal 60 Euro ohne Abo..obwohl der CEO sagte, AOC ist nur was für HighPerformace Rechner..der hat net gelogen...es stimmt..die individuellen Probs bei Leuten mit 5 fps mit 8800 GT sind aber auch da....nach dem Startgebiet halt. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zu den Typ mit den Rechner nochmal, wie arm muß man sein, um sich anhand eines PC´s den Status mit anderen Leuten vergleichen zu wollen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu Deiner Info nochmal, Du kannst das Spiel auf Uk Servern spielen, da gibts nur englisch...dein Problem wird nur sein das Du da alles ok findest, da Du die Sprache nicht verstehts. Oder glaubst Du die loggen sich alle mit SLI 2x8800 GT, 4 gb mem, 6600 dual core ein ?


----------



## Artesh (26. Mai 2008)

Ich muss zugeben dass ich mit meinem PC nicht volle Details fahren kann ohne dass es flüssig läuft.
Hab nen 2*2,6er AMD mit 2GB Ram und ner 8800GTS welches unter Vista32 läuft.
Sprich ich hab "Mittel" eingestellt in der Grafik und paar Detail noch verbessert.

Aber in Sachen Grafik ist es meilenweit vor WoW. Würde sagen dass es in etwa das gleiche ist wie Vanguard.

Was mir bislang negativ aufgefallen ist, dass wurde bereits erwähnt. Das chat-System, Freunde / Gilde und einfach das ganze drumherum was mit Meldungen/Whispers zu tun hat.

Dann dass man Gruppen-Mitglieder nicht auf der Karte sieht ist auch ein störender Punkt.

Man stösst vielfach an das Limit des Inventars, aber mein Char(lvl 20) ist auch noch nicht so weit forgeschritten um da über allfällige zuätzliche Behälter reden zu können.

Alles in alles macht es viel Spass und es ist sehr gut gelungen meiner Meinung nach. Dass noch viele Kinderkrankheiten drin stecken ist logisch. Das war bei WoW nicht anders.

Und glaube über Lags und Disconnects müssen wir nicht streiten, da ist WoW absoluter Rekordhalter drin. Ich sag nur "krieger- ansturm", "Vorkommen abbauen", Error 132 usw.  

Hab nun 2 Tage gespielt und mir 1 Interface-Fehler passiert und 1 Disconnect. Also nichts tragisches wenn man überlegt wie jung das Spiel noch ist. WoW war ja erstmal 2 Tage down beim Start und dann ruckelte es wie Sau im Startgebiet...ganz zu schweige davon dass man sich wie in nem Comic fühlte. ^^


----------



## Jiraslan (26. Mai 2008)

Ich sag zu dem Thread nur eins:

Abwarten, Tee trinken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melron (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo.

Also ich war anfangs auch skeptisch mit dem neuartigem Kampfsystem, die ersten lvl hat es auch gedauert bis ich das mit dem Einsetzen der Combos und der Verteidigung der Gegner geschnallt habe, aber nun macht es sau viel Spaß!

bemängeln kann ich bisher nicht viel, höchstens das es auf Tortage bisher kein Bankfach gibt und man bisher keine größeren Taschen kaufen kann (entweder erst später >20 oder ich hab sie noch nicht gefunden *g*)

was die Grafik anbelangt: Hammer! aber auch hungrig nach genügend Power. Zum Glück kann man die Grafik recht weit runter regeln, so das es auch auf nicht ganz neuen Rechnern läuft. Bei mir auf Mittel mit AMD X2 4200+ und X1950 Pro 2 GB RAM  ~30fps

Ich finde es gut das FunCom hier so eine bomben Grafik gezimmert hat, denn schließlich haben MMORPG's doch eine lange Laufzeit und später auf eine andere (bessere) Engine umzustellen ist auch nicht so ganz einfach. Außerdem denk ich mal das Klientel was dieses Spiel spielen wird (darf *g*) ist >18 und gehört somit (meist) zu der Arbeitenden Bevölkerung und hat wohl auch eher nen besseren Rechner als ein 14 Jahre alter Schüler.

Quest / Sprachausgabe: Bisher bin ich lvl 17und noch auf der ersten Insel - ich muss sagen das Game spielt sich bisher wie ein Spannendes Solo Rollenspiel a'la Gothic im Nachtmodus Spannende Story und interessante Quests. Und mal im ernst ihr erwartet doch nicht ernsthaft das FunCom ALLE Quests in Sprache rausbringt ???? - überlegt mal was das an Platz bedeuten würde!!! Außerdem wären Patches mit neuen Quests / Gebieten dann auch deutlich größer. Ich finds schon Klasse das die überhaupt für die ersten 20 lvl den Luxus eingebaut haben!

Wie es nach lvl 20 ist vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen aber werde es hoffentlich bald heraus finden.

Kurz noch zur viel beklagten Abwechslung in den Quests: Bis lvl 20 sind diese doch sehr abwechslungsreich und machen Spaß - wie es später ist wird sich zeigen, aber das man diese typischen Quests a'la töte 20 Wölfe bekommt ist doch wohl normal solange das nicht die einzigsten Quests sind. 
Ihr könnt ja gern mal Quests vorschläge machen sie anders sind und bis Stufe 80 reichen - FunCom würde diese bestimmt mit Kusshand entgegen nehmen - also gaaannnzz ohne solche Quests wird es wohl in keinem MMORPS gehen - und ich finds auch nicht schlimm!

Interface: als WoW Spieler finde ich mich schnell zurecht und bin mit dem Interface zufrieden, klar den Chat müssen sich die Jungs nochmal zur Brust nehmen, aber sonst ist es gut gelungen und Lustigerweise habe ich die eine und andere Funktionalität von WoW Addons in AoC wiedergefunden. Ich denke da z.B. an Mobmap - also das man auf der Karte genau seine Questziele angezeigt bekommt - das erspart frustiges Suchen und das vollkommene verlieren der Übersicht wie es mir z.B. in HDRO ging.

so dann mal wieder einloggen will endlich 20 werden *g*

greetz
Melron


----------



## Clarke (26. Mai 2008)

Ich finde doof das die chars nicht auf den server gespeichert werden wo man spielt  sonder wo anderes und das man nur 8 char Slots hat pro acc aber es 10 klassen gibt ansonst ist das game cool


----------



## Schlagetot (26. Mai 2008)

Also hier wird was systemanforderungen angeht stark übertrieben. Ich spiele auf ner alten Krücke mir nem athlon 4200 und ner 1650er Grafikkarte. Klar muss man die Grafik runterschrauben, aber selbst da sieht es besser als WoW aus. 
Ansonsten bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden. Es braucht sicher etwas um ins Spiel rein zu kommen aber die Kämpfe sind schon sehr viel Dynamischer. Zumindest ich ddrücke im Kampf weit mehr Tatsen als die WoW oder HdRO typischen 1-3 Tasten. Allerings spiele ich ja nur eine der 12 Klassen.
Lags und Latenzprobleme hate ich noch keine. Nicht ein eiziges mal!
Das Interface ist bisher jedoch recht unübersichtlich, allerings gibt es erste gute Ui mods. 
Das sich leute beschweren in einer Stadt mit dem Pferd hängen zu bleiben kan ich persönlich nicht verstehen. In einer vollen Stadt in der Menschen auf den Straßen sind kann man halt nicht voll gas geben. Das gilt für Pferde genauso wie für Autos.
Auch weis ich nicht wie jemand behaupten kann die Zonen wären wegen der Instanzierung leer. Also ich habe es inzwischen mehrfach erlebt das 5 oder mehr Mann um nen Spawnpunkt stehen, dieswer also trotz instanzietrung überfarmt ist. Allein komme ich mir nicht vor. Und der Chat ist ja in den Zoneninnis für alle der gleiche, das heist ich kann durchaus mit den leuten aus Zone 1 sprechen wenn ich in 5 bin. 
Die Animationskritik was z.B. das Springen angeht ist btw. unsinn. Klar schaut die nicht so geil aus wie bei WoW, aber sie schaut realistisch aus. Ich will mal den menschen sehen der immer so völlig überzogene piruten und purzelbäume macht....


----------



## Seedian (26. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe mir am WE jetz beide nächte mit nem Kumpel in AOC um die ohren gehauen und muss sagen das spiel macht spaß.
Ja es gibt sachen die mich aufs Blut nerven zb:

Chat System (total fürn ..........)
Einfach so mal 5 Mobs mit einmal wenn man 1 mob angreift
Dann das T-Offline problem
Der Kletternskill (hätte man auch ohne machen können)
bis jetz noch das PVP die 3 Matches für 2min die ich gemacht habe haben mich jetz nicht gerade heiß drauf gemacht ^^
Das sehr oft über kleine Kanten gespringe
Hin und wieder mal nen Absturz
Freundesliste ist sobald man in einer gilde ist total naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten isses ok und da ich in WoW nur noch Raide und nix mehr Twinke oder Queste kommt mir AOC als zwischenbrot zum Raid gerade richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal sehen wie es in 2 Monaten aussieht.
Aber wenn es auf dem stand so bleibt wie es jetz ist werde ich mein ABO aber Kündigen.

PS: ja die 2 Zusatzbalken nerven TOTAL (GRRR wenn ich schon daran denk)


----------



## Netskater (26. Mai 2008)

Artesh schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben dass ich mit meinem PC nicht volle Details fahren kann ohne dass es flüssig läuft.
> Hab nen 2*2,6er AMD mit 2GB Ram und ner 8800GTS welches unter Vista32 läuft.
> Sprich ich hab "Mittel" eingestellt in der Grafik und paar Detail noch verbessert.
> 
> ...



>WoW war ja erstmal 2 Tage down beim Start 

Dann such mal ne Meldung dazu raus, das ist gelogen! Da war nix down.
Einzig der Anmeldeserver war überlastet:O=)
Auch da konnten sich aber alle spätesten nach einigen Stunden regestrieren.

Zu deinem Startgebiet...in WoW hat man 40 Mann Raids gemacht...sogar mit ISDN den Molten Core leergeräumt^^ - Beim Start hast du bis 100 Mitspieler auf Schirm gehabt.

Lass mal bei Aoc 15 Mitspieler vor Dir stehen^^.
Dabei haben wir heute alle DSL und bessere Rechner.

Also  immer schön bei bei der Wahrheit bleiben o

(Zu deinem Error 132 nochmal, Computerasse werden dir sagen stell deinen Speed vom Speicher manuell ein, keinesfalls auf Auto
oder sonstiges - ich geh mal von aus  das du Autoreperatur gemacht hast - dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn - wenn in AoC kein 132 kommt, soll das nicht heißen dein Speicher ist ok weil er dafür kaum sehbares wirrwar in ner Grafik reinrechnet...omg)


----------



## Deltron1985 (26. Mai 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte das System zwischen Kämpfen, Questen, PvP Betreiben und der Grafik stimmen.
Bugs und Verbesserungen gibt es etliche. AoC ist seit 3 tagen im Release, ich kann 3 Monate warten und mich auf die kommenden Patches neben des geilen Gameplays freuen.

Negatives?
Es ist noch nicht ausgereift was die Zeit machen wird.


----------



## Rafaeolo (26. Mai 2008)

Also negativen Seiten bei AoC:
Chat is nicht gut voreigestellt und wenn man sich n guten zurechtbastelt Resette er sich.

Gruppenmitglieder als solche auf der karte und im spiel nicht gut erkennbar.

Quests teilweise schlecht beschrieben(text und nicht das Kreuz)

Wenig gutes Equipment durch quests (Tortage robe ftw!)

Freundeliste mit gildenliste vermischt

Keine deaktiverte Kollisonsabfrage in Städten

Sammelberufe haben n unmotivierenden Einstieg

Ansonsten bisher keine lags und rel gute Performance und keine Loginprobs, ergo ein guter release mit ein paar kleinere Fehlern!


----------



## Amorelian (26. Mai 2008)

Badrobot schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Das Spiel hat(te) wirklich eine menge Potential. Ich versteh nicht warum man nach 5 Jahren kein vernüftiges Interface bieten kann. Gerad das Interface ist doch wohl technisch nicht so Aufwendig und muss auch nicht während der Entwicklung ständig redesigned werden... schade schade
> 
> ...



Glaub da irrst Du ein wenig, man kann auch locker 5 Jahre nur an einem Interface werkeln, hätte Funcom das allerdings gemacht, dann hätte AoC sonst allerdings nicht viel vorzuweisen.

Die Entwickler werden verständlicherweise ihr Hauptaugenmerk erstmal auf den Content und Gestaltung der Welt gerichtet haben und wer Spiele mit einer vergleichbaren Grafik kennt (Everquest 2 und Vanguard z. B.), der weiss wieviel Arbeit in all den Details steckt, die es in AoC zu bewundern gibt.

Ich denke man kann sicher sein, dass sich am UI von AoC noch jede Menge ändern wird, je nach Wünschen der Spieler und je nachdem was Funcom davon als wichtig erachtet.

Everquest 2 z. B. hat wohl das mit Abstand umfangreichste UI, was wohl kaum Wünsche offen lässt und das alles ingame, ohne irgendwelche Addons etc., allerdings sitzt da auch ein 32 Mann Team seit Release dran, das sich einzig und allein nur um die UI kümmert.


----------



## peyotl (26. Mai 2008)

Periculosus schrieb:


> grafik geht . . . . . [etc. siehe Original-Beitrag]



Periculosus hat sehr detailliert und umfangreich die Probleme von AoC zusammengefasst. Danke dafür, du hast dir wirklich viel Arbeit gemacht.

Für mich sind es vor allem zwei Punkte, die AoC die Kundschaft abwandern lassen könnte.

1. Der starke Performanceverlust ab Lvl 20. Auch mit starker Hardware sind die Levelbereiche ab 20 schwer spielbar, immer wieder gehen die Frames in den Keller, bzw. kommt es zu Speicherlags - ein Problem, das Funcom im Startgebiet für Spieler mit aktueller Hardware beseitigt hat.

- wenn man sich nun überlegt, einfach auf Patches zu warten, bis sich Punkt 1 erledigt hat und die Zeit z.B. damit verbringen möchte einen neuen Charakter zu beginnen, um auch die anderen Klassen kennen zu lernen tritt Punkt 2 ein:

2. Es gibt nur ein Startgebiet! Alle Klassen / Völker beginnen im selben Startgebiet - man hat beim Leveln die Möglichkeit zu wählen, ob man sein Augenmerk auf die Insel, den Tempel oder die Kanalisation legt - das ist aber schon alles, was an Abwechslung möglich ist. 

- dieser 2. Punkt ist meiner Meinung nach desaströs für das gesamte Spiel. Vielen Spielern wird schnell jegliche Motivation ausgehen, einen neuen Charakter zu beginnen, da sie wissen, welcher begrenzte Spielraum auf sie zukommt. Was auf den ersten Blick wie eine clevere Storyline aussieht und eine elegante Lösung für die Spieleinführung, kann ein großes Problem für die Langzeitmotivation und die Bindung von Spielern an AoC sein.

Dabei bieten die Geschichten von Howards etliche Biographien verschiedener Charaktere - das alles hätten Startgebiete werden können...


----------



## Helix (26. Mai 2008)

2. Es gibt nur ein Startgebiet! Alle Klassen / Völker beginnen im selben Startgebiet - man hat beim Leveln die Möglichkeit zu wählen, ob man sein Augenmerk auf die Insel, den Tempel oder die Kanalisation legt - das ist aber schon alles, was an Abwechslung möglich ist.

- dieser 2. Punkt ist meiner Meinung nach desaströs für das gesamte Spiel. Vielen Spielern wird schnell jegliche Motivation ausgehen, einen neuen Charakter zu beginnen, da sie wissen, welcher begrenzte Spielraum auf sie zukommt. Was auf den ersten Blick wie eine clevere Storyline aussieht und eine elegante Lösung für die Spieleinführung, kann ein großes Problem für die Langzeitmotivation und die Bindung von Spielern an AoC sein.





> Ähm ....
> 
> Ich denke du vergiesst da was.... wenn wir mal wieder mit WoW vergleichen wirst du dort auch sehen das jedes Volk ihr Startgebiet hat.
> Und da wir hier nunmal an Meer gespühlt werden gibts halt nur ein Gebiet und ?
> ...


----------



## mantigore666 (26. Mai 2008)

Amorelian schrieb:


> Puh ich fasse mal zusammen:
> 
> - Wer ein simple zu bedienendes Spiel sucht, bei dem man nebenher ruhig halb afk andere Dinge tun kann, welches Teletubbie ähnliche Klassen wie Gnome und kunterbunte Bonbongrafik bietet, was dafür mittlerweile aber auch recht bugfrei ist, der sollte WoW spielen.
> 
> ...



100 % signed !!!  :-)

für alle die über lags jammern : ich hab keine...  warum nur ???

zum te : du willst wissen was an aoc negativ ist ? ganz einfach, es spielen viel zu viele
"falsche leute" das spiel...  wer fahrradfahrer ist, sollte mit seinem hintern von motorrädern bleiben.
übersetzt für unsere vielgeliebten wow-flamer heisst das : geht in euer spiel, flamet dort rum,
da gibt es genügend "negativ-punkte"  ;-)


----------



## Angron (26. Mai 2008)

Was mich prinzipiell bei solchen Spielen (egal welcher Hersteller) ärgert, ist die Art und Weise wie direkt versucht wird potenzielle Kunden zu erzwingen.

War bei WoW schon so (und ist mir dort sauer aufgestossen) und AoC macht denselben Fehler.

Um die 30 Tage Gratisspielzeit, die mir mit Erwerb des Grundspiels zustehen, in Anspruch nehmen zu können, muss ich entweder:

.) Kreditkartendaten angeben
.) Bankverbindung angeben
.) eine Gametime-Card kaufen (das ist die ärgste Frechheit!!!)

Sprich - ich muss mich eigentlich zwangsverpflichten dort persönliche Daten rauszugeben, die den Hersteller im Prinzip mal sowas von nichts angehen, dass es eine Freude ist.

Und das nur, damit ich diese verflixten 30 Tage gleich in Anspruch nehmen darf - was auf der Verpackung oder seitens Hersteller nicht mal angemessen und übersichtlich dokumentiert wird. Da steht großartig was von 30 Tagen Gratisspielzeit - die (und das steht nirgendwo vermerkt) man aber nur dann in Anspruch nehmen kann, wenn man sofort eine Abonnement-Methode auswählt - anders kann man seinen Account nicht mal erstellen geschweige denn spielen.

Mit Abstand die größte Frechheit, die es bei MMOs generell gibt. Wenn ich 50 Euro für ein Spiel ausgebe, erwarte ich verdammt nochmal auch, dass ich es spielen kann und zwar sofort - ohne irgendwelche Daten anzugeben ausser maximal eine Mailadresse oder gleich einen Vorvertrag absegnen zu müssen.


Da ist mir ehrlich gesagt schon fast egal wie das Spiel selbst ist, wenn das schon mal so anfängt.


----------



## mantigore666 (26. Mai 2008)

Angron schrieb:


> Was mich prinzipiell bei solchen Spielen (egal welcher Hersteller) ärgert, ist die Art und Weise wie direkt versucht wird potenzielle Kunden zu erzwingen.
> 
> War bei WoW schon so (und ist mir dort sauer aufgestossen) und AoC macht denselben Fehler.
> 
> ...



ich gebe dir recht, das ist unschön, aber wie du selbst schon schreibst, standart.
ich hoffe ja, das es für aoc irgendwann auch mal testaccounts geben wird, damit
sowas für den reinen test entfällt.
nur am rande, weil es so etwas eben nicht gab, hab ich mir verkniffen tabula rasa
zu "testen"  ;-)
bei aoc war ich mir allerdings von anfang an so sicher, das ich bereits im märz
pre-order und collectors edition bestellt hatte...  und bisher hab ich es nicht bereut :-)


----------



## Darhûn (26. Mai 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> 100 % signed !!!  :-)
> 
> für alle die über lags jammern : ich hab keine...  warum nur ???
> 
> ...




schonmal daran gedacht dass du selber das problem bist? ausser fanboy-flames kam von dir bisher nichts konstruktives. 

@te - thx für diesen thread - werde mir gerade wegen der kritischen punkte den kauf von aoc gönnen - in 6 monaten.

mfg darhûn


----------



## Arakon79 (26. Mai 2008)

Angron schrieb:


> Um die 30 Tage Gratisspielzeit, die mir mit Erwerb des Grundspiels zustehen, in Anspruch nehmen zu können, muss ich entweder:
> 
> .) Kreditkartendaten angeben
> .) Bankverbindung angeben
> .) eine Gametime-Card kaufen (das ist die ärgste Frechheit!!!)



Stimmt doch gar nicht!


----------



## RED DEVIL (26. Mai 2008)

Periculosus schrieb:


> grafik geht ok hat aber an und an starke schwächen
> 
> kollisions abfrage is fürn arsch versuch ma mit nem mount durch ne stadt zureiten ohne alle 5 meter an nem spieler npc zuhängen. (ein mammut oder nashorn sollte die normal leicht umrennen)
> auch wenn meist eh fast keiner inner stadt is weil die ja x mal vorhanden is
> ...



Ich mach jetzt mal Fullzitat.Für mich sieht es so aus als ob du dir AoC schlechtreden musst um das weiterzocken bei WoW zu rechtfertigen.Alle Schwächen die das Spiel hat werden nach und nach ausgebessert, und die Community werden die Programmierer von FC auch nicht ungehört vergessen.
Alles was noch nervt kann behoben,verändert und verbessert werden.In einem Jahr kannste dich darüber ärgern,wenn sich gar nix verändert hat,also cool bleiben und weitermachen.


----------



## mantigore666 (26. Mai 2008)

Darhûn schrieb:


> schonmal daran gedacht dass du selber das problem bist? ausser fanboy-flames kam von dir bisher nichts konstruktives.
> 
> @te - thx für diesen thread - werde mir gerade wegen der kritischen punkte den kauf von aoc gönnen - in 6 monaten.
> 
> mfg darhûn




vielleicht liegt das an den vielen fanboy-flames der wowler ???
du willst was konstruktives ? du spielst doch lotro denk ich ...
stell dir das mal vor mit besserer grafik und "böser", dann kommst
du aoc wenigstens halbwegs nahe.
negative dinge direkt zum start eines games als "in stein gemeisselt"
zu verkaufen, hat für mich nix konstruktives ...
ach ja, fällt die performance bei massenspieler-aufkommen immer
noch in den keller, so wie in dem jahr, in dem ich lotro gespielt habe ?


----------



## Skadiwing (26. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> ja liegt an der telekom nicht am soiel



So ein Quatsch, wie oft willst Du diese Verschwörungstheorie noch abliefern Fanboy? Ich bin auch T-Online/T-Com Kunde und habe keine Probleme.


----------



## mantigore666 (26. Mai 2008)

Skadiwing schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch, wie oft willst Du diese Verschwörungstheorie noch abliefern Fanboy? Ich bin auch T-Online/T-Com Kunde und habe keine Probleme.



dann lies mal die offiziellen patchnotes für den nächsten patch, komisch, das da auch ein punkt
"probleme bei der verbindung über t-online" steht ...


----------



## Dashy (26. Mai 2008)

@Duncon

Du hast verdammt recht WoW finde ICH Persönlich kann auch ein Tastatur-Legasteniker spielen :-/ Bei Aoc muss viel taktik mit rein.

Ich habe mit MMORPG's zwar erst mit der WoW Beta angefangen und nur weil jezt alle an die Kindliche Steuerung gewöhnt sind meckern alle rum.

Das Game ist richtig geil und mit meinem "Billig" rechner Gut zu spielen.


----------



## Alwina (26. Mai 2008)

@ TE
Sorry aber der Thread hier ist ziemlich sinnlos bzw.äusserst unüberlegt erstellt .

Ich verstehe zwar das du bevor du das Spiel kaufst dir deine Meinung bilden willst , nur auf Grund deines Threadtitels ziehst du AOC-hasser und WOW-Fanatiker regelrecht an die mal wieder einen Thread zum AOC flamen gefunden haben .
Daher tendiert der Wertgehalt diesen Threads gegen 0 .
Was mich wiederum auch zu der Schlussfolgerung kommen lässt das du gar nicht an einer objektiven Meinung zu AOC interessiert bist .
Sondern nur einen Grund suchst um nachher zu sagen wie toll WOW doch ist


----------



## Darhûn (26. Mai 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> ............
> negative dinge direkt zum start eines games als "in stein gemeisselt"
> zu verkaufen, hat für mich nix konstruktives ...
> ach ja, fällt die performance bei massenspieler-aufkommen immer
> noch in den keller, so wie in dem jahr, in dem ich lotro gespielt habe ?



zuerst zu deiner frage: nein ich spiele kein lotro - games mit "realistischer" grafik haben ein prob - der kleinste fehler fällt sofort auf - und wenn mir eine weibliche wache in lotro entgegen kommt die - sagen wir es jugendfrei - läuft als hätte sie einen besenstiel verschluckt, reicht es für einen lacher - nicht aber für atmosphäre. Die grafik in lotro sieht gut aus - die animationen nicht.

jetzt zur kritik - wieso sollte sie in stein gemeißelt sein? sieh es mal so - egal was wir zocken sind wir alle verbraucher die letztlich in einem boot sitzen - vom hersteller werde ich wohl kaum erfahren was nicht läuft - also brauche ich dieses forum. 

ich kann mich gut an zeiten erinnern da ging bei der bekanntgabe von mindestanforderungen ein lachen durch die foren - weil man den titel auch mit weniger anspruchsvoller hardware zocken konnte - heute denken die marketingabteilungen da anders - der titel soll gekauft werden - und wem es gefällt - der wird seine hardware aufrüsten - hardwarehersteller bedanken sich mit ihren sicher nicht unentgeltlichen logos zu spielbeginn.

ok es ist richtig dass auch bei allen anderen onlineanbietern der start recht holprig war - nur muß das in "stein gemeißelt" sein?

es ist wie bei allen anderen titeln die ich so zocke - ich warte auf die ersten patches bis es läuft - dann kaufe ich - oft günstiger - denn ich zahle nicht auch noch dafür betatester zu sein!

mfg darhûn


----------



## mantigore666 (26. Mai 2008)

Darhûn schrieb:


> zuerst zu deiner frage: nein ich spiele kein lotro - games mit "realistischer" grafik haben ein prob - der kleinste fehler fällt sofort auf - und wenn mir eine weibliche wache in lotro entgegen kommt die - sagen wir es jugendfrei - läuft als hätte sie einen besenstiel verschluckt, reicht es für einen lacher - nicht aber für atmosphäre. Die grafik in lotro sieht gut aus - die animationen nicht.
> 
> jetzt zur kritik - wieso sollte sie in stein gemeißelt sein? sieh es mal so - egal was wir zocken sind wir alle verbraucher die letztlich in einem boot sitzen - vom hersteller werde ich wohl kaum erfahren was nicht läuft - also brauche ich dieses forum.
> 
> ...



ok, die animationen in lotro waren auch nicht so prall...  allerdings ist das ein gnom in 8-tonnen-rüstung auch nicht ...

ich bin 1,5 jahre nach erscheinen von wow eingestiegen, hatte trotzdem noch lokalisierungsfehler, clippingfehler und andere bugs... war auch nicht schlimm, aber was ich damit sagen will, ist, dass man bei
einem onlinespiel nie einen passenden zeitpunkt finden wird um einzusteigen. diesmal, bei aoc, bin ich
mit einer der ersten...  hat was von pioniergeist gg
ich kann halt nur sagen, bei mir läufts prima, es macht spass und bis auf zwei verbuggte quests, das "englisch-deutsch-gemisch" bei manchen questbeschreibungen und das derzeitige fehlen einer lager- und
postmöglichkeit, kann ich mich überhaupt nicht übers spiel selbst beschweren.

auch der support durch fc macht derzeit einen guten und vor allen dingen netten eindruck.

mfg


----------



## Darhûn (26. Mai 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> ok, die animationen in lotro waren auch nicht so prall...  allerdings ist das ein gnom in 8-tonnen-rüstung auch nicht ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  stimmt - aber die kunterbunte Grafik ist auch nicht auf realismus aus - wie auch immer - aoc würde mich auch mit deutlich schlechterer grafik einfach vom spielprinzip her interessieren auch wenn ich eine steuerung wie in oblivion oder dark messiah erhofft hatte - so warte ich noch - habe hier den witcher liegen, also noch was zu tun und kann in ruhe auf ein fertiges aoc warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



mantigore666 schrieb:


> ich bin 1,5 jahre nach erscheinen von wow eingestiegen, hatte trotzdem noch lokalisierungsfehler, clippingfehler und andere bugs... war auch nicht schlimm, aber was ich damit sagen will, ist, dass man bei
> einem onlinespiel nie einen passenden zeitpunkt finden wird um einzusteigen. diesmal, bei aoc, bin ich
> mit einer der ersten...  hat was von pioniergeist gg
> ich kann halt nur sagen, bei mir läufts prima, es macht spass und bis auf zwei verbuggte quests, das "englisch-deutsch-gemisch" bei manchen questbeschreibungen und das derzeitige fehlen einer lager- und
> ...



das hört sich ja auch vielversprechend an - ggf sieht man sich ja in ein paar monaten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg darhûn


----------



## Blenderxxx (26. Mai 2008)

Ich kann Periculosus in allen Punkten nur zustimmen!!!

Ich habe AoC das ganze Wochenende gespielt und habe es wieder gekündigt. Sehr schaaade. ich habe mich eigentlich sehr auf AoC gefreut.

-Das Gameplay ist alles andere als eine Revolutuion, sondern einfach nur nervig! Zu vergleichen mit einer schlechten halbautomatic Pistole. Nach 2-3 Stunden spielen wünscht man sich für die standard attacken einfach eine Autofunktion. Das macht gar keinen Fun! Hätte eher gedacht das das Gameplay wie Zelda, mit richtig viel Action ist. Aber eigentlich ist die Steuerung wie WoW, nur das man für jeden blöden Schlag eine Taste drücken muss.

-Die Grafik sieht wunderschön aus, aber auf meinem Standard Rechner (Intel core duo 6400, 2gb ram, Geforce 7650gt) läuft das Spiel sehr schlecht bei minimal Einstellung.Sonst laufen fast alle Spiele bei mittleren Einstellungen sehr flüssig(ich brauch ja keine super details, aber bei mininininimal einstellung sollte es schon mehr als 20 fps sein)

-Die Welt ist auch nervig. Winzige Büsche, kleine Steine, Mini Klippen können einen aufhalten. Und warum muss man um Leitern hochzuklettern es extra lernen?


Mich hat AoC einfach nicht gefesselt wie damals vor 3 Jahren WoW, als man in Ragefire dauer wiped, weil man noch nicht wusste, wofür Krieger eigentlich da sind^^ 
Leider besteht die WoW Gemeinde zu 75% nur noch aus unter 18 jährigen und die WoW Comic Grafik wird ja mit dem 2 Addon auch nicht "wirklich" besser. 
Also spiele ich erstmal weiterhin keine Rollenspiele und warte auf eine echte Revolution. WoW2? ^^


----------



## mantigore666 (27. Mai 2008)

Darhûn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> stimmt - aber die kunterbunte Grafik ist auch nicht auf realismus aus - wie auch immer - aoc würde mich auch mit deutlich schlechterer grafik einfach vom spielprinzip her interessieren auch wenn ich eine steuerung wie in oblivion oder dark messiah erhofft hatte - so warte ich noch - habe hier den witcher liegen, also noch was zu tun und kann in ruhe auf ein fertiges aoc warten
> ...



der grafiker von "the witcher" ist übrigens auch im team von aoc ;-)

mfg  :-)


----------



## Baalrok (27. Mai 2008)

Blenderxxx schrieb:


> -Das Gameplay ist alles andere als eine Revolutuion, sondern einfach nur nervig! Zu vergleichen mit einer schlechten halbautomatic Pistole. Nach 2-3 Stunden spielen wünscht man sich für die standard attacken einfach eine Autofunktion. Das macht gar keinen Fun! Hätte eher gedacht das das Gameplay wie Zelda, mit richtig viel Action ist. Aber eigentlich ist die Steuerung wie WoW, nur das man für jeden blöden Schlag eine Taste drücken muss.
> 
> -Die Grafik sieht wunderschön aus, aber auf meinem Standard Rechner (Intel core duo 6400, 2gb ram, Geforce 7650gt) läuft das Spiel sehr schlecht bei minimal Einstellung.Sonst laufen fast alle Spiele bei mittleren Einstellungen sehr flüssig(ich brauch ja keine super details, aber bei mininininimal einstellung sollte es schon mehr als 20 fps sein)
> 
> -Die Welt ist auch nervig. Winzige Büsche, kleine Steine, Mini Klippen können einen aufhalten. Und warum muss man um Leitern hochzuklettern es extra lernen?



Autofunktion... Da hab ich jetzt lange gewartet, bis das einer bringt!!!! Dafür könnte ich Blizz heute noch in den Arsch treten... 

Dein Rechner: Wenn man einen Core Duo 6400 mit einer 7650Gt befeuert, darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn da was nicht rundläuft! 

Punkte für das Erklettern... Wenn das ein Grund ist, ein Spiel in die Ecke zulegen, sollte man vielleicht das Genre wechseln und die Finger von Rollenspielen lassen und - WoW ist sicher keines...


----------



## Angron (27. Mai 2008)

Kurz angetestet das Ganze (trotz dem Ärger mit den Gratistagen...) - zum Hintergrund: Ich hab Rollenspiele seit in etwa Ultima 6 rum gespielt - für die meisten hier ist das wohl so ne Art Steinzeit^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  WoW war mein erstes MMOG, jedoch hab ich aufgrund langer Spielerfahrung nicht unbedingt Scheuklappen auf.

Grafik:

.) Detailreich, sehr schön aufgebaut, mit viel Liebe zum Detail (zumindest im Anfangsgebiet)
.) Flüssig spielbar bei hohen Details mit etwas Detailanpassung in den Advanced Options - und nein, ich hab keinen Monsterrechner (Intel C2D 4400, 2 Gig RAM und ne 8800 GTS Geforce)
.) Hin und wieder kleine Bugs bei der Texturdarstellung, wenn man zu oft an den Grafikeinstellungen schraubt - erfordert Neustart des Clients, darauf wird aber hingewiesen.

Sound:

.) Bombastischer Sound im Intro, gute Musikkulisse im Spiel
.) Schlaggeräusche "authentisch"
.) Gebrüll und Gestöhne dabei, aber nicht aufdringlich und nervtötend
.) Raumklang trotz 7.1-Karte und zugehöriger Anlage nicht wirklich berauschend

Gameplay:

.) Schlagsystem bei Meleeklassen ist innovativ und eine willkommene Abwechslung
.) Casterklassen spielen sich wohl fast gleich wie in andren Games (muss ich aber erst mal antesten)
.) Kollisionsabfrage ist im Kampf gut gelöst, aber ausserhalb eher nervtötend (clipping und hängenbleiben)
.) Reg-Zeiten erlauben flüssiges Weiterspielen (bezieht sich auf den Anfangsbereich) ohne lange Downtimes
.) Questfluss ist sehr gut - auch wenn man den Questablauf der meisten Quests von andren MMOGs kennt (aber mal ehrlich - wer kann da das Rad neu erfinden??? Ähnliche Quests hab ich in vielen Rollenspielen gemacht)
.) Übersetzungen sind mangelhaft - die Questtexte wurden zwar übersetzt, aber die wenigsten Items
.) Dafür sind die Sprecher wieder sehr gut - dadurch kommt Atmosphäre rein (wohl aber nur bis Level 20 rum - wie's danach aussieht is ne andre Sache)

Über Instanzen kann man wohl erst etwas später was schreiben - solang man noch keine von innen gesehn hat ists müssig da drüber Worte zu verlieren. Detto das Open-PvP mit Gildenstädten etc.

Kurz zusammengefasst - wer sich davon als WoW-Umsteiger sofort eine direkte gleichwertige Alternative erwartet, der kann sich das Geld am besten gleich sparen. AoC ist noch weit davon entfernt fertig zu sein - man merkt teilweise, dass es sich wirklich noch um eine fast fertige Beta-Version handelt. Sollten die Entwickler allerdings dran bleiben und AoC kontinuierlich verbessern, wächst da ein guter und spaßiger Vertreter des Genres heran.

Ich werd mal gemütlich weiterspielen und schaun, wie's ab 30 rum aussieht ... dann gibts nen weiteren Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## Phobius (27. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> haben wir nicht schon genug flamethreats hier





Forenwriter schrieb:


> Hallo, nach den ganzen lobeshymnen würde mich mal interessieren was euch zB nicht gefällt! Bin selber noch am überlegen es zu kaufen daher das interesse. Keine sinnloses haten bitte! Obwohl ein paar subjektive Meinungen auch erwünscht sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Flame ist für mich ein bißchen anderst definiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kenne derzeit nur einen Kritikpunkt an AoC, und das ist, dass ich es noch nicht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taynted (27. Mai 2008)

Rafaeolo schrieb:


> Also negativen Seiten bei AoC:
> Chat is nicht gut voreigestellt und wenn man sich n guten zurechtbastelt Resette er sich.
> 
> Gruppenmitglieder als solche auf der karte und im spiel nicht gut erkennbar.
> ...



er hat das hier eigentlich gut zusammengefasst. wobei ich finde dass die meisten qs eigentlich sehr gut geschrieben sind. mich persöhnlich regt es an alles durchzulesen^^


----------



## ei8th (27. Mai 2008)

Negativpunkte... hm...

1.) "Graue" Quests werden nicht mehr angezeigt und man muss alle NPCs durchklicken um alte Quests zu machen.
2.) Alt-Tabben dauert lange weil so viel Speicher gebraucht wird.
3.) Der Chat ist hakelig und buggy
4.) Gruppenmitgliederanzeige (siehe oben)

Jau, und das wars dann auch schon. Mit allem anderen bin ich restlos zufrieden. Momentan bin ich restlos begeistert von AoC.


----------



## Factions (27. Mai 2008)

*sign


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> > WoW war nicht anders
> 
> Blödsinn, Schneefluch ist bei all ihren Produkten technisch ausgereift bis Top. Es gab mal lags nach Monaten im Spiel..diese entstanden durch Knotenpunkte von Telefonanbieter..die anderen waren maximal minimal bis simple clientseitig. Auch die Grafik wurde bewußt so gewählt um ein möglichst breites Spektrum an Pc`s zu erreichen...wie die flamer ja nun wissen..ERFOLGREICH (ich bin kein Schneefluchfan, aber das muss man ihnen lassen) Am ersten WoW Starttag lieben bei mir immer 40-80 Spieler im Bildschirm rum 0 Lag.......wer anders hat das mal erreicht?



Sorry, auf Netskater MUSS ich einfach antworten.
Netskater, bist Du GANZ sicher, dass Du direkt nach dem Release WoW gespielt hast? GANZ sicher?
Erinnerst Du Dich nicht an Clippingfehler? Dass Leute durch den Boden gefallen sind? Der Fahrstuhl in Undercity war damals ein beliebter Sterbeort! Oder Leute, die in Höhlenwänden stecken geblieben sind?
Oder auch nicht an diese Mobs, die tagelang auf entkommen standen?
Oder die Erze und Blümchen, die man looten wollte und sich danach in gebückter Haltung schwebend durch die Welt bewegte? (Die eine Friedensblume bei Stormwind ist immernoch verbuggt...)
Leute, die plötzlich geradeaus in Mobs rannten, immer geradeaus, weil sie einen Extrem-Lagg hatten?
Scheinbar erinnerst Du Dich nicht. Oder Du hast ganz simpel nicht von Anfang an gespielt.

Oh, was ist mit Instanzen gewesen? Düsterbruch? Geschmolzener Kern? Schon zu Release vorhanden? Fehlanzeige. 

KEIN MMO-Spiel, welches releast wird, ist komplett fertig gestellt. Alle wachsen mit der Zeit. Auch AoC. Und für ein MMO-Spiel, welches jetzt offiziell 5 Tage auf dem Markt ist, ist dieses Spiel wahnsinnig stabil und fortgeschritten. WoW war in meinen Augen bei weitem nicht so weit wie AoC.

Age of Conan ist ein wunderbares Spiel. Herrlich erwachsen und brutal. Wer sich aufmerksam umschaut, wird den "ab 18" Content auch finden, das sind nicht nur die Blutflecken auf dem Monitor. Das sind Bäume, die als Galgen benutzt worden oder Speere, auf denen Köpfe gespießt wurden. 

Ich zumindest freue mich auf die nächsten Monate in Hyborien, es gibt noch viele Dinge zu verbessern, aber (im Gegensatz zu z.B. Hellgate) bin ich sehr optimistisch. *g*


----------



## general_chang (27. Mai 2008)

Ich verstehe hier die meisten Leute nicht:

1. Was ist an einen Threat das negativpunkte von einen Spiel zeigt falsch. Ich möchte schon wissen ob es Bugs gibt oder wie Leute das Gameplay beurteilen. Zum Beispiel hat sich nen Kollegen und dessen Kumpel sich das Spiel gekauft und beide hatten Probleme damit. Was für welche ist je egal. Also sieht es ja so aus, dass ich mir das Spiel in dem Zustand nicht kaufen würde. Wenn andere Leute nicht Leute in ihren Freundeskreis haben. Was ist daran falsch mal zu fragen was Negativ an dem Spiel ist. Schließlich muss man 50€ dafür bezahlen um dann fest zu stellen. Oh das ist ja nix für mich oder das läuft in Moment nicht.

2. Viele meckern hier über WOW rum. Aber warum vergleicht ihr denn AOC mit WOW. Weil WOW in Moment nun mal die Nummer 1 in dem Genre ist. Vor allen Dingen labern sie rum: Es spielen ja nur Kiddys, die Grafik ist scheisse, die Steuerung ist Mist. Scheinen ja selber Kiddys zu sein, denn soviel kann man nur wissen wenn man es selber spielt oder gespielt hat. Ein Einfachheit ist doch der HAuptgrund warum Spiele so super erfolgreich sind. Das Angebot das alle es spielen können wenn sie wollen. Warum ist denn Counterstrike die Nummer 1 im Multiplayer Bereich: Weil alle es spielen können. Ob sie nun gut sind sei da hin gestellt. Aber wenn man will kann man es spielen. Und was ist denn an einer einfachen Steuerung falsch. Verstehe ich nicht. Gibt es wirklich Leute die eine einfache Steuerung nicht haben wollen, dafür eine Steuerung in die man sich hinein fuchsen muss. 

In dem Sinne: Schreibt hier Negativpunkte des Spieles rein, so kann jeder Selbst beurteilen ob er sich das spiel kaufen will. Denn alles andere wollte der Threatersteller nicht und das ist nun mal der Sinn einer Frage. Diese zu beantworten und nicht von dem Thema ab zu kommen.

So und nun viel Spaß bei AOC. Ich muss noch Fuerpartikel in WOW farmen gehen


----------



## Tikume (27. Mai 2008)

Ich habe jahrelang SWG gespielt und das Spiel war ein Bughaufen mit vielen Defiziten - aber es machte Spass und wenn ein Spiel Spaß macht verzeiht man ihm viele Fehler.

AOC hat auch diverse Probleme, aber davon werden sicher auch viele behoben werden. Entscheidend wird eben sein ob es auch langfristig Spaß macht.


----------



## nefer (27. Mai 2008)

gessler schrieb:


> alle die motzen haben eh n scheissrechner weil sie arbeitslos sind und sich nur wow-hardware leisten können - der pure neid. auf nem guten rechner macht das spiel spass mit 1680er auflösung und 80fps
> 
> ich zock genau darum aoc weil sich die kiddideppen mit ihrem taschengeld kein richtigen rechner leisten können. wär aoc nur englisch wärs noch besser
> 
> ...



-.-

leute wie dich brauch ma in keinem spiel.

ums aoc mässig zu sagen: wennst mir über den weg läufst haut ich dich aus den latschen solche roxxorkiddies wie dich hab ich eh schon gefressen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch was:

hab gestern die ersten 10 level in 2.5h gespielt:

super performance auf höchsten grafikeinstellungen

kurze ladezeiten

keinerlei abstürze

bisher sehr atmosphärisch und nett

abwechslungsreicheres kampfsystem bei dem man durchaus das gefühl hat mehr gefordert zu sein als bei wow.


----------



## nefer (27. Mai 2008)

Angron schrieb:


> Kurz zusammengefasst - wer sich davon als WoW-Umsteiger sofort eine direkte gleichwertige Alternative erwartet, der kann sich das Geld am besten gleich sparen. AoC ist noch weit davon entfernt fertig zu sein - man merkt teilweise, dass es sich wirklich noch um eine fast fertige Beta-Version handelt. Sollten die Entwickler allerdings dran bleiben und AoC kontinuierlich verbessern, wächst da ein guter und spaßiger Vertreter des Genres heran.
> 
> Ich werd mal gemütlich weiterspielen und schaun, wie's ab 30 rum aussieht ... dann gibts nen weiteren Erfahrungsbericht.



einer der gründe aus dem ich mit wow aufgehört war, war blizz updatepolitik.

und: einzige spielmotivation: itemgrind

contentupdates und balancing patches: alle heiligen zeiten.

2.4 hat dann dem fass den boden rausgeschlagen- monate für ein paar dailies und 2 instanzen zu brauchen ist einfach lächerlich. vor allem bei den finanziellen mitteln.

wer gern dafür zahlt, täglich die gleichen quests wie ein hamster im raid äh rad zu machen- bitte.

aber das muss funcom erst beweisen, dass sie das mti aoc besser machen. die chance bekommen sie von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (27. Mai 2008)

das einzige was mich stört ist, dass jedes mal das intro kommt wenn man das spiel startet (ok, durch esc abbrechbar) und das bei mir immer das vista integrierte Windows Media Center nach dem Beenden von AoC startet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und der übelst schwierig zu spielende bärenschami.. im vergleich zum wächter beispielsweise.


----------

